# Wanna' trade my PC for your Mac?



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah, I know it's a long-shot. Yeah, I do have an ad in the classifieds here. It's also not getting much traffic, so I thought I'd simply ask in here - just once. 

Anyone have a mac they're not using (or just don't want) and need a good PC? I have a P4 setup that's only 4-months old and still under warranty for the remainder of a year.
Pentium4 2.8GHz Socket775
i915 motherboard
2x256MB DDR2 
160GB SATA hard drive
DL DVD-RW
CD-ROM
Floppy
Steinberg Project Card (Pro Audio)
Microsoft Office Small Business Edition (legal, of course)
Windows XP
17" LCD monitor (depending on trade, I may need it.)
Plus a whole bunch of other stuff, including every single game I own.
Original packing materials. Cost right around $2000 after taxes and shipping.

I have to get rid of the PC platform to break a 20-year habit of computer games.... the Mac will certainly run the music software I already own. (Gotta' love PC/Mac software in the same box!)

I'll consider mac trades of just about any kind.... G4 1.25GHz or better, which includes Mac mini, Powermac G4, some kind of modded G4 iMac and (real long shot) iMac G5 models. 

Please.... no flaming. This isn't about PC hating or anything, and don't say my machine is only worth $500 or something silly. It's worth closer to $1500 in parts and software, in used values. This could really be of benefit to a Mac owner who has an unneeded machine and needs a PC for some important reason.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Have you tried http://www.redflagdeals.com It's a great Canadian site for deals and selling your stuff.

The BUY/SELL/TRADE forum is: http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=44

I'm sure you'll get a good price on the PC (especially parting it out) and you can then grab the Mac of your dreams.

Good luck.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Oops. I see you've posted there. Never mind.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You didn't list what video card it has.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Sorry, but that machine is not worth anywhere NEAR $1500. I'm just basing my assessment from computer stores like ncix.com, where for $1500, one can buy a brand new Athlon64 3200+ loaded with Ram, the fastes GPU, etc.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

dona83 said:


> You didn't list what video card it has.


Intel 915 integrated video. Equal in performance to a Radeon 9200 with up to 128MB memory which is taken only as required. In desktop mode, it only borrows a meg or two.


----------



## sushii (Apr 16, 2005)

BlueMax said:


> Intel 915 integrated video. Equal in performance to a Radeon 9200 with up to 128MB memory ...



you wish.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Ahem no I'd take my old Radeon 8500DV with 64MB or even my current Radeon 9200 with only 32MB over than Intel Integrated POS anyday.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Ahem no I'd take my old Radeon 8500DV with 64MB or even my current Radeon 9200 with only 32MB over than Intel Integrated POS anyday.


 oh snap. you got told. you chose the wrong forum biatch!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No offense, but if the Anything Mac & iPod forum turns into another Trading Post forum, many readers will disappear. This thread is superfluous and presumptious. It should be locked and/or deleted.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Check the benchmarks for crying out loud. Better yet, I'll provide them for you.

I had to dig to try and find GMA900 reviews that compared to something in the range of the measely Radeon 9200, but lucked out finding this one which compares it to the Radeon 9100IGP which performs at the same level.

Did I say this was whiz-bang 3D performance? No. Neither is a Radeon 9200.

And yes, you can get better AMD hardware for $1500 - guess what? That doesn't include the price of a legal OS and a legal copy of Microsoft Office, Small Business Edition.
Add $400 or more for that one-two punch.
I didn't even bother to count how many games there are...

I was rather hoping this wouldn't be so ridiculous. Let's have an intelligent discussion and not spout nonsense. I have a very good knowledge of PC parts and their values from having sold and serviced them for seven years. That doesn't count the other 13 years of usage on top of that.

I'm not asking for a ridiculous trade by any stretch of the imagination, no matter how off some people may be in their appraisal skills.

I was hoping to give someone the opportunity to unload an unwanted Mac for a PC they might actually need. And I *need* to move to the Mac to leave the games behind me.
I was hoping the Mac community might be a little more receptive to that....

And if there was an actual buy/sell FORUM, I'd have used it. The existing system is neat, but there's little communication, and no bumping so your item gets less and less notice as it goes down. I thought I'd try this just once, but I see the "discussion" has only turned sour.

Nice community, guys.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

BlueMax said:


> And if there was an actual buy/sell FORUM, I'd have used it. The existing system is neat, but there's little communication, and no bumping so your item gets less and less notice as it goes down. I thought I'd try this just once, but I see the "discussion" has only turned sour.


You have to realize.. this is the way things work here. When you post something like this in here.. "just this once" It makes others think they can do the same.. effectively turning this FORUM into another trading post. This doesn't go over well with those who don't give a whoopla about your item you want to trade, or those who NEVER EVER visit the Trading Post. It's an annoyance, and shouldn't be posted in this section. You shouldn't think you're not welcome here on this forum, you are.. but, a lot of people don't appreciate what you did. Therefore, will openly express what they think of it. 



> Nice community, guys.


I think so!


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

With all due respect, you're trying to pitch a PC in a Mac forum, perhaps nobody is interested? I'm sorry but a PC isn't worth anything around here, maybe that's why all the sour grapes, especially asking for a high end G4. It might seem like an equal trade to you, but unless somebody is looking for a gaming machine, I doubt you'll find anybody interested in your machine.

Maybe try posting it to a local post secondary bulletin board, I'm sure you'd get more interest from there or even www.craiglist.com


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

From NCIX.COM: 

Case Antec SLK2650-BQE Black Quiet MID-TOWER Case 4X5.25 2X3.5 2X3.5INT 350W 
(SLK2650-BQE) (sku: 12095)	Yes	
1
$96.03
$96.03
Processor Intel Pentium 4 520 2.8GHZ LGA775 800FSB Prescott 1MB Cache 90NM HT Processor Retail Box 
(BX80547PG2800E) (sku: 13205)	Yes	
1
$208.72
$208.72
Memory Samsung PC3200 512MB DDR400 184PIN DIMM OEM 
(SAMSUNG3200-512M) (sku: 9545)	Yes	
1
$67.08
$67.08
IDE Hard Drives SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200.7 160GB IDE ATA100 7200RPM 2MB 8.5MS HARD DRIVE 5YEARS MFR WARRANTY 
(ST3160021A) (sku: 11731)	Yes	
1
$101.20
$101.20
Floppy 1.44 MB High Density Floppy Drive 
(FD144) (sku: 1712)	Yes	
1
$10.88
$10.88
Keyboard MICROSOFT MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD & OPTICAL MOUSE OEM (WITH SYSTEM ONLY) 
(K96-00001) (sku: 8484)	Yes	
1
$29.50
$29.50
Power Supply ATX 350W POWER SUPPLY 
(ATX-350W) (sku: 9403)	Yes	
1
$28.38
$28.38
OEM Software MICROSOFT OFFICE 2003 SMALL BUSINESS EDITION SP1 OEM *WITH SYSTEM PURCHASE* 
(W87-00253) (sku: 10746)	Yes	
1
$311.22
$311.22
CD-ROM LG 52X MAX EIDE ATAPI CD-ROM OEM 
(GCR-8525-B) (sku: 6001)	Yes	
1
$23.25
$23.25
DVD Writer BenQ DW1640 DVD +RW 16X8X16 -RW 16X6X16 DUAL LAYER +R 8X -R 4X BLACK IDE OEM W/ SW 
(DW1640-BLACK) (sku: 15674)	Yes	
1
$57.86
$57.86
OS MICROSOFT WINDOWS XP HOME EDITION OEM (WITH SYSTEM ONLY) 
(N09-01153OEM) (sku: 6526)	Yes	
1
$103.98
$103.98

YOUR TOTAL
All quoted prices are in CANADIAN DOLLARS

$1,088.09


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Where's the LCD monitor, Applebook?

Then taxes... then a big shipping bill.

I stand by my original number and thank you for confirming it. (Though I'll certainly admit, $1500 new is better than $1500 four-months-old.) Bear in mind, I also had a pro-audio soundcard in there and a slough of games.

But I suppose the Mac crowd is going to poo-pooh PC's every chance they get. There's obviously no interest on this entire ehMac site, so go ahead and lock and delete this thread.

I didn't realize the bad vibrations it would cause, but the trading area is certianly weak on the discussion side.

Maybe I'll just keep the stupid thing... my wife can have it... I'll just scrimp and save for a Mac mini or something.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Are you offering free shipping? Taxes don't factor into the equation when there's a warranty on all components, and everything is new. 

Used 17" LCDs can be had for as little as $200-250. I doubt that your games are worth anything since they apparently run well on an Intel integrated chip. 

The problems with this post are that it's in the wrong forum and is inaccurate as its machine's worth. 

People aren't being antagonistic, just following the rules and checking the facts.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

BlueMax said:


> Maybe I'll just keep the stupid thing... my wife can have it... I'll just scrimp and save for a Mac mini or something.


Aw, c'mon, now.. you gotta have enough room on the ol'd credit card to order yourself a *brand new shiny iMac G5*...

C'mon - you know you want it.. you've been threatening a purchase for at least a month now..

Succumb to your desires.


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> Aw, c'mon, now.. you gotta have enough room on the ol'd credit card to order yourself a *brand new shiny iMac G5*...
> C'mon - you know you want it.. you've been threatening a purchase for at least a month now..
> Succumb to your desires.


Wish I could... it's money I don't have. Every cent I earn pays the bills so my family eats and has a roof over their heads. Trade was about the only way it's going to happen anytime in the near future, hence why I've been putting a little pressure on doing so.

Besides, trading a $1200-1400 (better?) machine, or drop the monitor and go for $1000, that's certainly MORE than worth a measely Mac mini for $200 less than that. Some people may think it's a big score, rather than loss.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Sell your machine in the local buysell.com or craigslist. It should get enough for a Mini, AND you could keep your LCD for it.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

BlueMax said:


> Wish I could... it's money I don't have. Every cent I earn pays the bills so my family eats...


...maybe you could satiate their hunger with a nice, shiny APPLE?!


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

scootsandludes said:


> Maybe try posting it to a local post secondary bulletin board, I'm sure you'd get more interest from there or even www.craiglist.com


Dude....it's craiglist.ORG (the com is porn)


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> ...maybe you could satiate their hunger with a nice, shiny APPLE?!



Glad things have lightened up some! 
I've been meaning to use the Buy'n'sell for a while now... nothing to stop me now, I guess.

Thanks for the sensible advice, guys.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah people can tend to get out of line here bud, but don't stress. For every poopsicle there are many more of us members who are more than friendly and hope you stick around.

I hope you get that Mini.. or try for a eMac... monitor included... bigger and faster HD.. better video ram. Or get a iBook! If you're a student you can get a tacky lil' iPod.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> I didn't realize the bad vibrations it would cause, but the trading area is certianly weak on the discussion side.


i agree. the trading post used to be a regular forum just like this one, but it was ruined with the move to a PHP based forum last Christmas. they were going to fix it but i guess they never got around to it. it used to be the best part of this site - now it's the worst.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

enaj said:


> Dude....it's craiglist.ORG (the com is porn)



oops my bad, I hardly ever type that last bit in when I'm surfing and it just usually goes to .org so I don't even notice it.

sorry for the edit, but it seems craigslist.com does work, just need to add the "s" to craig.

vince


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> Yeah people can tend to get out of line here bud, but don't stress. For every poopsicle there are many more of us members who are more than friendly and hope you stick around.
> I hope you get that Mini.. or try for a eMac... monitor included... bigger and faster HD.. better video ram. Or get a iBook! If you're a student you can get a tacky lil' iPod.


I admit, the eMac is tempting.... two RAM slots vs. one = more RAM for my hungry music app, faster 3D (which shouldn't be an issue, though the VRAM might be...) faster & larger HDD...

I'm sure it's a really high-quality CRT that's not too large.... better be, considering it's ~$200-250 more than the mini. (HDD is larger & faster, but the same dollar value since 2.5" mini HDD's are expensive!)

I'd sure take one if it were offered.  But I think the buy'n'sell is probably my best bet.... look for someone who *wants* a Dell PC but is afraid to order one over the 'net or something.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Actually as a pro and student I am doing a big no no by going with an LCD. CRTs are considered the best and sometimes only option in the pro world. Supposedly it's more colour accurate. I should know, since my school's CRTs show my colours to be off when I switch from LCD to CRT viewing. 

But I love how much more brighter and vibrant the LCDs are in comparison to the CRTs. Plus they are better on the eyes. Maybe I should pick up a cheap 20" CRT when I do my actual work and use the LCD for just gaming and surfing the internet.


----------

